

Planjure: A* and Dijkstra's in Om - nickik
http://elbenshira.com/blog/planjure-astar-and-dijkstras-in-om/

======
Rhapso
I read this as A* and Dijkstra's in O(m) and was expecting something very
different.

~~~
peterfirefly
I thought Om was a little-known language, possible something new and
homebrewed.

------
vilda
Dijkstra's algorithm finds the shortest path in any graph. My guess is that
its simplicity and universality is why it's being commonly "misused" on maps,
where the "graph" is intrinsic.

Even such a simple rule as the triangle inequality, if it holds, improves
Dijkstra's considerably[0].

[0]
[http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=169575&seqNu...](http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=169575&seqNum=6)

~~~
elbenshira
A "map" is a graph.

------
nobullet
Looks cool. I've always liked the detailed introduction to A* and comparison
to other methods:
[http://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction....](http://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction.html)

